
Seattle shows San Francisco and New York how to fix the housing crisis - sampo
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/23/10657690/seattle-housing-crisis
======
pmiller2
I would totally move to Seattle if it didn't mean I'd have to live in Seattle.
It's not that it's a terrible city or anything, but my seasonal depression
would be much worse there, I'm sure.

~~~
MiddleEndian
I lived there and although I left for other reasons, the weather is not as bad
as people say. Very mild, stays light "later" into the night (although it gets
light later in the morning) due to being on the west edge of a time zone.
Depending on where you live you may want to give it a shot.

------
godzillabrennus
The tldr is that they build more housing faster. Not sure how this is even
news.

